# Where to get Fishbites in Pensacola?



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

Anybody know?


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Capt. "D". Sorry, could not resist


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Easiest place would probably be three mile bridge with shrimp and/or squid.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

You can get them at Dizzy Lizzys on Cervantes


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

What us a Fishbite??


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope it's tourist for "where are the fish biting" - otherwise I'm going to feel like one for answering this thread.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

McDonalds...fishy fishy!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Aw hell - here we go - please just don't start with the "here kitty kitty..."


----------



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

IrishBlessing said:


> You can get them at Dizzy Lizzys on Cervantes


Thanks!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bait??? I dont know whats more disturbing? That I dont know what it is or that 2 people do and they arent spilling the beans!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Couldnt resist had to google. Great read. I gotta go get me some fishbites!!

http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/articles/fishbites.html


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Color me tourist...I gotta get some fishbites


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I second Dizzy Lizzy's on Cervantes. Steve is a great guy! He also carry's Zman baits for those of you looking.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Now I want some fishbites...


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

startzc said:


> Now I want some fishbites...


I second tht


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Ordered some today. I will post results soon.


----------

